
75% of Local web design companies ignore disabled people  - jmorin007
http://design4web.wordpress.com/2008/01/30/75-of-local-web-design-companies-ignore-disabled-people/
======
kajecounterhack
Yeah sad truth is people don't realize that there are in fact disabled people
out there who use the internet also.

Fortunately, I write my pages with those things in mind. Hopefully others will
take someday start taking a more proactive role in separating model/content
from layout/view.

~~~
rrival
Having worked in local shops, the phrase "We just don't have time" is a very
popular excuse. Reusable / easily maintainable code = fewer billable hours -
it's the clients that aren't savvy enough or are too budget conscious to make
it a priority.

